# allege b-gone i say



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

im damn sick of this allege in my semi planted tank. its getting along quite nice and it will soon be my first beautiful display. i want it to be crystal clear how do i get all the allege off the walls. im tired of scraping it with a razor blade and missin spots. what do u guys do


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

sublime guy said:


> im damn sick of this allege in my semi planted tank. its getting along quite nice and it will soon be my first beautiful display. i want it to be crystal clear how do i get all the allege off the walls. im tired of scraping it with a razor blade and missin spots. what do u guys do


sl: Typically algae is generated by:

1) Lighting which is too intense;
2) Duration of lighting which is too long;
3) Improper fertilization protocol; or
4) Overfeeding.

First things which I would try:
1) Double dosing with Seachem Flourish (CSM+B in the dry fert world);
2) Do not feed for 3 days;
3) Feed at 1/2 your typical quantity for a couple of weeks.

TR

BTW: additional plants will help with the algae generation also.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm Good link. First, name that algae.


----------

